# 6D Sample Images Gallery?



## dpollitt (Dec 8, 2012)

Would it make sense to create a dedicated 6D Sample Image Gallery on the forum for the first few weeks/months of its introduction? It seems like many are interested in it's performance, and it might help to break these images out into its own section. The 1D X and the 5D MkIII currently have their own area.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 10, 2012)

A 6D image gallery is now available here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?board=75.0


----------

